# Do pornstars feel shame ?



## Datic (May 27, 2014)

I wonder what their family, friends or their future kids must think of them, don't they have any shame or dignity ?

I don't say sex is EVIL, but it seems more and more people find it normal to have sex with total strangers and even be taken in every hole infront of a camera.

I don't find it normal, seems I'm in a minor crowd everyone finds it normal they say your ashamed about sex ? No I just don't find it normal to have sex with total strangers its kinda animalistic I have a brain and don't follow my dick I wait for the relationship. Also im anti-religion that also can't be it. 

having sex on camera is the same me 
crap-ting on the toilet and me shoving a camera under it, does the whole world needs to see ? sure some people want to see the video does it makes normal that everyones sees it ? NO, is crap-ting normal ? YES , same with sex.

thats just my point.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't know if they do, but I felt ashamed when watching porn. Something about just it feels wrong to me. Maybe it's the way they have sex. Maybe it's the depiction of women as nothing but sex toys. 

Maybe it's the unrealistic dialogue, the bad lighting, the fluctuating volume, the complete lack of editing, and the same boring camera angles. Seriously enough with the shaky cam. Just give me a good wide shot, with a long take. Let your actors use the room. Immerse me into the scene. Let me feel the emotions. 

And the rule of thirds is photography 101. I can't tell you how many times i've watched porn and there they are on the far right, while two thirds of the shot is empty space. And the over reliance on close ups. 

I mean I know they have to have some kind of a budget. Use your money wisely people.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

your moral outrage is an inspiration to us all


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Datic said:


> I wonder what their family, friends or their future kids must think of them, don't they have any shame or dignity ?
> 
> I don't say sex is EVIL, but it seems more and more people find it normal to have sex with total strangers and even be taken in every hole infront of a camera.
> 
> ...


My only question for you has nothing to do with the content of your post: Are you from an English-speaking nation?


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

Some do, most don't.
Honestly, it's a great line of work if you qualify and can perform. People treat you nice, and the pay is good. 

What they do is their business and they will handle it.

Having sex with total strangers can be fun sometimes. Try it once in your life. You can't say you like or don't like something if you've never tried it. ;p


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

If the alternate is being homeless and not being able to provide for any children, I guess they do what they gotta do. I'm against the industry but I'd never advocate for someone to die of frostbite or be unable to feed their kids.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

shorefog said:


> If the alternate is being homeless and not being able to provide for any children, I guess they do what they gotta do. I'm against the industry but I'd never advocate for someone to die of frostbite or be unable to feed their kids.


I'd say that's exactly what welfare is for. No one should _have_ to do this stuff just to secure their basic needs.


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

LawfulStupid said:


> I'd say that's exactly what welfare is for. No one should _have_ to do this stuff just to secure their basic needs.


What if they want to? Technically, we're all only doing what we're doing to avoid starvation. Do you like your job so much you'd rather not be doing something else?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

EchoIX said:


> What if they want to? Technically, we're all only doing what we're doing to avoid starvation. Do you like your job so much you'd rather not be doing something else?


If they want to, that's fine. I'm sure gets them a much better quality of life than welfare money ever will.

Yeah, we're all slaves in a way. We don't get lashes but refusal to work, with no support network to prop you up, will end up with you on the brink of starvation. Hardly a choice. However, a distinction should be made between physical labor or a desk job, and sexual services. They can't be lumped in together, the latter is a very sensitive topic for many, a lot of people would be traumatized if they were coerced into it, and it has its own hazards.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't think they have any reason to feel ashamed of themselves, but I'm sure many of them do.

I'd do it myself if I was good looking and didn't have SA. Maybe not porn, but be a camgirl.

It goes without saying no one should be forced to do it.



gopherinferno said:


> your moral outrage is an inspiration to us all


:lol


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

If it's what they enjoy doing and they truly love their job then so be it. Somebody's gotta do it right? Although I wouldn't mind the industry treating their employees a little better. ^^


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

You just don't have that level of sexual filthyness to find things like that good.
Things will change, when you make more experience.


Personally, I think, everyone should do whatever he wants to do, as long as he doesn't harm anybody with it.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Datic said:


> crap-ting on the toilet and me shoving a camera under it, does the whole world needs to see ?


oh yes.






you're welcome


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm sure they don't.. Their family and children probably feel differently though. And from past instances it can get you fired from jobs/ career sectors. I remember when that teacher got fired because she was a pornstar in her past.


----------



## Datic (May 27, 2014)

Personally, I think, everyone should do whatever he wants to do, as long as he doesn't harm anybody with it. Quote

That is the whole problem if TV media and internet defines it as normal then every kid growing up sees it this way, like you.

Probably its just me seeing the downfall of the western nations by its sexual immorality, financial greed, tolerance and apathy. Just looks like the downfall of the Roman Empire.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Whoever thinks this disgusting degrading crap is normal is a sicko. It's not normal to have casual sex. People do it to cope when they know they can find a better option. They just choose to do bad because it makes them powerful and most of the pornography people watch are women actually held against their own will and getting abused. A lot of people who watch pornography do not know that. Pornography degrades women which is why they are getting disrespected and not treated equally. It rots people's brains.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Datic said:


> Probably its just me seeing the downfall of the western nations by its sexual immorality, financial greed, tolerance and apathy.


There are plenty of people who mistakenly believe that. You're not unique. The west is doing fine thanks.



> Just looks like the downfall of the Roman Empire


 No it doesn't.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

This comes off to me as saying porn stars should hate themselves. That is a toxic message. Especially when so many porn stars do commit suicide.

I personally wouldn't want someone I care about to be in hardcore porn. But if they were I wouldn't treat them badly. I'd try to be extra loving because they might very well need it.










This is Riley Reid. Her big sister does support right, "You bring light into my life. If you're ever down know that I love you just the way you are no matter what. Even if I'm mad at you or you're mad at me or whatever I'll always love you."


----------

